
Stallman on Being a Hacker(video interview) - jolie
http://jolieodell.wordpress.com/2010/06/28/stallman-on-being-a-hacker/
======
jedsmith
I know there's an apology for it in the article, but I just can't watch
something if audio and video is out of sync. Makes my brain hurt.

~~~
jolie
I've consistently had that problem with the .ogg format, which Stallman
insisted I use, and I cannot for the LIFE of me figure out why!

I don't want to bag on open source, but... shit like this is both inconvenient
and unprofessional for me as a journalist.

